# Latest pics of my "girls"



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 14, 2006)

Just starting their 4th week of flowering...no they're not as impressive as some others I've seen, but they're mine.         PS: they went to 12/12 a month too early, cut them some slack.


----------



## Insane (Mar 14, 2006)

Lookin very nice there GreenDayGirl, lots of flower sites and that nice lush green color.

PS Any plant you grow is the best, simply because you grew it. Just like the first time you smoke some that you've grown, it will be the best smoke ever.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 14, 2006)

GreenDayGirl said:
			
		

> Just starting their 4th week of flowering...no they're not as impressive as some others I've seen, but they're mine. PS: they went to 12/12 a month too early, cut them some slack.


Hey GDG, they look like a million!!!!!

Beautiful plants!

I can't wait till you tell us about the high!


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 14, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Hey GDG, they look like a million!!!!!
> 
> Beautiful plants!
> 
> I can't wait till you tell us about the high!


 Thanks! I needed that, I'm so excited to smoke the top of the biggest one I can't hardly stand it!!! I'll need advice on hanging,drying and curing them in a couple of weeks. I just have to keep telling myself that instant gratifacation isn't always the best thing, the longer I wait the better.I'll definetley (??) load one for ya'll!


----------



## yogi dc (Mar 14, 2006)

PS Any plant you grow is the best, simply because you grew it. Just like the first time you smoke some that you've grown, it will be the best smoke ever. [/QUOTE]

       dam that shit is beautiful man, thats right, that is your plant their are many like it but that one is yours. 

      sit back and enjoy all of your hard work and MONEY B/C growing is not cheap.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 14, 2006)

That is lookin great. we need more "grow at home moms".. That is great lookin plant.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 14, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> That is lookin great. we need more "grow at home moms".. That is great lookin plant.


 Thanx Mutt! Its cool to be able to share my "fun", this isn't exactly something Ill be emailing my mother any time soon.  The support is appreciated. My boyfriend thinks I've gone off the deep end! Ha!Ha! Hell, he's the one who set up my "room"! BaHumbug! Let the girl have her fun I say!


----------



## tallslim (Mar 14, 2006)

Very nice plants,  what type of lights are you using?


----------



## tallslim (Mar 14, 2006)

The space needle rocks.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 15, 2006)

tallslim said:
			
		

> The space needle rocks.


 Ah yes...the "big" city. Try to avoid it. I'm a little further north. Cows down the road ya know.The strain is "Flo" and I'll send you pictures of my "room" tomorrow if thats ok. I have one 400 watt high pressure sodium, another big light that makes it "full spectrum" (I'll have to get back to you on the name of that one and then theres along floresent along the back. My frind gave me these plants a month ago but I wasn't ready for them so they went straight to 12/12 a month early and now they're 2 days into the 4th week. By the way your plants made me "tingle" when I saw them. Very impressive, I'll bet it smells good around your house!


----------



## tallslim (Mar 15, 2006)

Yeah I have relatives that live in Spokane but anyway,  I vegged these plants for about a month and a half. oddly enough the room doesn't and a oder or aroma.  one strain is Crystal, that you can review about at Weedseedshop, and the other, a friend gave me some seeds that he had.  I too am using both spectums during both phases.  one hps hortilux and a normally mh.  i'm getting ready to redesign my grow rooms with PVC pipe.  I got the idea from those grow tents. real easy to assemble and dismantal.  my next purchase will be a mh hortilux bulb.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 15, 2006)

*they are looking sweet GreenDayGirl. keep up the good work and you will be smoking some nice fat, juicy, sticky buds in know time. i love growing. *


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 15, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *they are looking sweet GreenDayGirl. keep up the good work and you will be smoking some nice fat, juicy, sticky buds in know time. i love growing. *


  Thank Grunt, I just started some "babies" the other day and I'll be damned! They all took, how long til they are to be re-potted? Also, what is the correct amount of time they're supposed to be in vegetation? I kinda skipped all that with the first ones. Should I have them under lights 24/24?


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 15, 2006)

tallslim said:
			
		

> Yeah I have relatives that live in Spokane but anyway, I vegged these plants for about a month and a half. oddly enough the room doesn't and a oder or aroma. one strain is Crystal, that you can review about at Weedseedshop, and the other, a friend gave me some seeds that he had. I too am using both spectums during both phases. one hps hortilux and a normally mh. i'm getting ready to redesign my grow rooms with PVC pipe. I got the idea from those grow tents. real easy to assemble and dismantal. my next purchase will be a mh hortilux bulb.


  We're getting ready to move to a larger house next month with two "out buildings"/(grow rooms). So I'll be able to spread out and have ready electricity and heat. Thank god my boyfriend is an electrician, comes in handy ya know. Anyhow I'm looking to expand and maybe make a little money at this. Damn after seeing your plants I wish I was buying pot from you, you'd think good bud would be easy to find around here! It's not, too many punk kids out there these days. I'll just grow my own thank you! What are you going to do with the PVC?


----------



## tallslim (Mar 15, 2006)

Two grow rooms, outdoors, wow that should be a awesome project.  Did you say that you will be using natural sun light or HIDs?  Yeah, the revenue you get from your harvest helps alot with bills and such.  The PVC will be my structures for my two grow rooms.  i decided that they'll be easy to take down when needed( I live in a townhouse).  yeah so tell me if you guys are going to have a green house like structure.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 15, 2006)

GreenDayGirl said:
			
		

> Thank Grunt, I just started some "babies" the other day and I'll be damned! They all took, how long til they are to be re-potted? Also, what is the correct amount of time they're supposed to be in vegetation? I kinda skipped all that with the first ones. Should I have them under lights 24/24?


whats up GreenDayGirl. what do you have them in right now? i would veg until you see alternating nodes. this means the plant is mature. i have vegged plants for 3 weeks and tossed them into flower. i leave my lights on my babies 24/7 until i put them into flower.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 15, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> whats up GreenDayGirl. what do you have them in right now? i would veg until you see alternating nodes. this means the plant is mature. i have vegged plants for 3 weeks and tossed them into flower. i leave my lights on my babies 24/7 until i put them into flower.


  I have them in peet pots with Shultz's seed starter potting and planting soil +. Are you serious about going 12/12 after 3 weeks from now or three weeks after transplanting? This is about half of them.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 15, 2006)

tallslim said:
			
		

> Two grow rooms, outdoors, wow that should be a awesome project. Did you say that you will be using natural sun light or HIDs? Yeah, the revenue you get from your harvest helps alot with bills and such. The PVC will be my structures for my two grow rooms. i decided that they'll be easy to take down when needed( I live in a townhouse). yeah so tell me if you guys are going to have a green house like structure.


 One room for starts and the other for flowering, no way on the outdoor thing though BRRRR! Besides that I live in town two blocks from my son's school and kitty corner for the local "tweeker" house. I've lost enough stuff from my front yard. Too much of their traffic going past. I've got 16 new ones. I've yet to see the electric bill, my buddies last month was like $650.00 for two months. Yikes!!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 15, 2006)

GreenDayGirl said:
			
		

> I have them in peet pots with Shultz's seed starter potting and planting soil +. Are you serious about going 12/12 after 3 weeks from now or three weeks after transplanting? This is about half of them.


no i was saying i have done it at 3 weeks before. your best bet is wait to you see alternating nodes on your plants. this is a sign your plant is mature and ready for flower. i would transplant them into bigger pots now if you can. once you do this you will see them grow even faster.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 15, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> no i was saying i have done it at 3 weeks before. your best bet is wait to you see alternating nodes on your plants. this is a sign your plant is mature and ready for flower. i would transplant them into bigger pots now if you can. once you do this you will see them grow even faster.


 Should I just re-pot them peet pots and all ? I figure they've already laid over and then stood back up that they're strong starts. On my other plants...how can I get them to produce more resin?Oh yeah..blonde question. Are nodes, the fan leaves?


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 15, 2006)

tallslim said:
			
		

> Yeah I have relatives that live in Spokane but anyway, I vegged these plants for about a month and a half. oddly enough the room doesn't and a oder or aroma. one strain is Crystal, that you can review about at Weedseedshop, and the other, a friend gave me some seeds that he had. I too am using both spectums during both phases. one hps hortilux and a normally mh. i'm getting ready to redesign my grow rooms with PVC pipe. I got the idea from those grow tents. real easy to assemble and dismantal. my next purchase will be a mh hortilux bulb.


 We pretty much get whatever kinda lights we need, as I said my boyfriend is an electrician who works for his parents, so whenever we need something we just call an order into the supply house and add it to one of the PO's on one of the jobs. So besides the 400 watt hp sodium, we have a 175 watt mh and two 4ft long floresants along the back and two hp floresants shining down on the front side. Halelluah!It's summer all year long! Heres my latest project.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 15, 2006)

yes i would remove them from the peet pots this way they wont have to break through them IMO. lets see if i can explain this. alternating nodes. you know how your big fan leaves are parallel to each other. once this stops and you see one fan leaf higher than the other this is called alternating nodes. are those clones you have in your last pic?


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 15, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> yes i would remove them from the peet pots this way they wont have to break through them IMO. lets see if i can explain this. alternating nodes. you know how your big fan leaves are parallel to each other. once this stops and you see one fan leaf higher than the other this is called alternating nodes. are those clones you have in your last pic?


Ah Ha! I finally understand...thanx! See even the "blonde challenged "can learn too if you break it down to them. heeheehee


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 16, 2006)

ya know you are very funny. keep us updated on your ladies and babies. any other questions feel free to ask.


----------



## Hick (Mar 16, 2006)

I gotta' agree with broG on removing them from those"peat" pots. I've encountered numerous problems that can be credited to them. They are notorious for wikking the moisture away from your plant, and I have had plants who's roots did not/could not penetrate them. 
  However, removing them could cause root damage if they are 'binding' to the cups. Might try soaking the cups to soften them, then carefully tear then off the rootball.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 16, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> ya know you are very funny. keep us updated on your ladies and babies. any other questions feel free to ask.


Ok..so I've been told I have the tendency to drive some people a little crazy, its just my nature. AND I've been a bartender for about 20 years. Its hard for me not to notice and make fun of the little things. Keeps me young! Have a nice day guys! I mean really how many other countries have a VP who can shoot someone in the face and its ok? Hell poor Jason Williams "accidentally" shot his limo driver (remember the basketball guy) and stood trial for murder one. He's black. Does no one else see the irony of that? Ok so its a warped sense of humor.


----------



## anthony howard (Apr 26, 2007)

I like I like


----------



## anthony howard (Dec 3, 2007)

thats real nice flowers u got there fella


----------



## anthony howard (Dec 3, 2007)

thats real nice flowers u got there fella


----------



## Ettesun (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi G.D.G. 
Your plants look Great!!!  Isn't this so exciting...  I love it too...  I spend hours every day out there working and just hangin'.  Sometimes I just like to look at them...  like a proud momma.  
I wanted to tell you, the nodes are where the branches come out of the main stem.  and...
I also wanted you to know that my Bubble Gums I have in the 8th week started on 12/12 without two veg weeks either and they are awesome!!!  I did supplement more nitrogen because the leaves were all turning sicky yellow, but they've greened up quite a bit, so I'll probably just stop the nitro now and let them just have their bloom doses through the last week or two.  
I have 36 of them and they are just filling out great with buds everywhere.  I'll give them more time though.  Probably ten weeks total.  I moved my 1000 watt HID very close to them and they are doing fine and really filling out with massive buds for short plants.  Some of the branches are so weighted down I may have to prop them up tomorrow.  If I remember I'll put photos on for you to see...  I want to know how your's do too.
I think also it's time to replant your little girls.  Do you use Thrive for transplant shock?  It sure helps...  Or any B-1 cheapo vitamin mixture probably will do.  
Good luck to you and your girls!  Nice you have such a great boyfriend who is 'handy.'  And much happiness and prosperity in your new home!!!
eace:


----------



## morrispk (Apr 5, 2008)

ooft, nice!


----------



## captainbh420 (Nov 12, 2008)

when your ladies are done, send some my way haha

looking good, keep it up GDG


----------



## yeroc1982 (Nov 12, 2008)

nice!!!!!!!


----------

